# Anyone have a good remedy for really poor clamps? An Old Delta 40-650 Type one 18 inch scroll saw



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I purchased this saw and have blogged about my trash/treasure. Got it cleaned up and bearings lubed. Put a saw blade in the over engineered clamps and started it. Low speeds were ok and then I increased the speed. Looking for what I understand is a "Sweet Spot". Lower vibration?

The Da_m saw blade snapped and the lower clamp beat itself on the cast iron body before I could turn it off. Should have used my dead man foot switch.

Long story…shortened ..couldn't find the little springs that hold the clip that holds the lever to tighten the clamp.

Have ordered from e-replacement parts. 22 days?

Looked on Amazon and found an Olsen replacement kit for the craftsman and other 16 inch saws. Critiques said it was basically cheapo!

So I'm once again asking for LJ expertise.

Thanks


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey tom, ever heard of the heave hoe…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

you could try listing it in the boat section, sometimes the boat captains are looking to replace there anchors…lol,,ok i shall stop…wish i had a good answer


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Bob,

Since I'm pretty frustrated, getting rid of it is a thought I've had. Since I'm persistent I'm still looking to *solve* the problem.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Out with the old and in with the new to you?
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/4400401352.html









There's a plethora of good scroll saws on Craigslist @ different price
points, good luck now.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/search/?sort=rel&areaID=19&subAreaID=&query=scroll+saw&catAbb=sss


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

waho609,

Thanks, It's where I got this one. LOL! I'm wiser now. Might not make same mistake. Might make a new one. :-0

Looked at the list. first on the list is my saw for 300 bucks. Ironic smile comes over my face.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Have you perused the manual for blade setup? Model number off slightly but should be similar:

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=2451


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

dhazelton,

Thanks. The manual you posted is improved over the manual for my saw. The mechanism for securing the blade is an improvement. Have to really compare the connecting mechanism to see if I could adapt it. Parts manual was not with the owners manual. It suggests possibilities.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Couldn't see your exact manual at old wood working machine site, but some one there might have your machine if you look at the picture index and you could shoot them an email. People there are always helpful. Good luck.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

dhazelton,

Thanks, many folks here have more than one as many parts are obsolete. mikes and e replacement have the parts manual and assembly pics on line.

looked at my upper arm and it might require some engineering. I will wait on the parts then compare it with an assembly on scroll saw .com. I'm thinking it wasn't assembled correctly by the guy that sold it to me.

Others say they have no trouble with this saw.


----------



## Lil2J (Apr 24, 2014)

Good to hear you found a solution!

I have purchased used tools before, as a little typ, do it with guarantees or from industrial companies, the results are better than with individuals!

Cheers!


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

You might try Rick's Scrollsaw as he has an extensive collection of saws and a lot of info about them. Think he even uses a Q3.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry about your frustration Doc. IMO, that "newer" Delta with an adjustable speed feature looks like a nice one. I have had an "older" Delta 40-560 TWO-Speed(1993) for that past 21yr and have no real complaints about it. Sure, I have broke a blade or three, but that mostly seems to be mostly associated with the learning curve (type, thickness, feed rate, blade size, etc) more than anything else. IMO, that adjustable speed feature should make your scrollsaw a keeper. I hope you can get it up to snuff shortly.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Mike,

The clamping mechanism appears to be an over engineered clusterf_. The motor has permanent magnets. @ 2 months ago I got it re assembled and de-rusted, painted and lubed. Put a blade in and started slow. Increased the speed to find optimum cut /min vibration. The blade snapped and before I could shut it off the clamp beat itself apart scattering parts into the dark crevices of my shop.

Couldn't find a tiny spring(essential) that holds the mechanism in place.

Ordered as many parts as available from eReplacement parts. Another disaster! After 2 months/with calling and emails I finally received the parts. Raining here so I did some shop clean up. Moving the scroll saw off my bench to another spot, I brushed the motor and found….the SPRING!

Do you know what is the appropriate saw blade length for this saw? Bought some that were suggested. I wonder if they are too long.

Wish I had the money to buy the new Delta. Good reviews and price.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Kepy,

Thanks,

I've talked to him. Will be using his pictures of the clamping mechanism and assembly.

I will be blogging this adventure! LOL! GRRRRRR!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lil2J,

Thanks,

I'm practicing one of the three P's of woodworking Patience, Practice, and Precision. Guess which. LOL!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Doc,
I use 5in pin-less blades of various tpi and thickness. Some don't get used too often as you can see, and they get a bit of rust on them. The Ridgid blades came from the local HD.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL! Thanks Mike guess what size I have!


----------

